# budgie cant go in pot



## salman w (Oct 26, 2015)

My budgie are 8 months old and cant go in pot what can i do


----------



## Tecknora (Oct 3, 2015)

What do you mean with go in pot? As in poop in a potty or just get into a pot?

Well either way all you have to do is reward desired behaviour, so if you put a pot in his cage or if you try to place him inside, and he goes in, say good boy or girl or whatever phrase you use to reward the bird, and then give a treat. next time he looks like he is about to go in, give a command word as he goes in and reward every time he goes in in command.
If u want him to poop in a pot, wait till his body language say that he is about to poop, and say for example go potty and when he poops ,reward. After a few times put a bowl under him and then say go potty, if he poops inside the pot, reward, if not wait till later and try again. After that move the bowl a bit and say go potty if he moves and poops inside the bowl, reward, if not walk away and then come back later and put the pot underneath him again, say go potty and reward when he poops. Then move the pot again and so on. Make sure that you potty train him outside the cage as you don't want him to hold in his faeces when he's inside the cage, and leave that pot outside for when he comes out.


----------



## Tecknora (Oct 3, 2015)

Btw I'm not an expert


----------

